# picture of lampe in todays game 7/16



## Laydensucks (Jun 5, 2003)

Stole this picture from another board. Lampe looks like he's got some strenght. I have not been able to get hte boxscore yet.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

I see a red X


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Good Pic...


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Lampe: 21pts (6-14, 2-3) 4rebs

Lampe is good.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Cool...let's hope this is the start of something good...I haven't signed up for NBA TV yet (they want a $192) I did sing up for that NBA IT thing. That is supposed to show the summer league games on the computer. I'm going to see if this thing works and if I got my money's worth ($9.95)


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

Lampe is iced out.


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tapseer</b>!
> Cool...let's hope this is the start of something good...I haven't signed up for NBA TV yet (they want a $192) I did sing up for that NBA IT thing. That is supposed to show the summer league games on the computer. I'm going to see if this thing works and if I got my money's worth ($9.95)


Whats the website that i can go to to check this thing out? IM interested since i dont think any games will be coming on espn or espn 2.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JohnnyCash</b>!
> Lampe is iced out.


thats tape


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Jmonty, go to NBA.com and look for the IT advertisement. I don't know about it yet. It says it offers live feeds of games, I just haven't seen evidence of that. Just stuff from last week. I'm beefin', but haven't resolved anything yet...


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up, it sound like a rip off.


----------



## superknickfan (Jul 2, 2003)

looks like he has some size


----------



## knicksmsg33 (Jan 6, 2003)

Given Time he shall showcase his talents in the Big Apple
"LAMPE"
Frankie is "HEATING UP, HE's ON FIRE, OOH MY!!!!"

<b>GALONG KNICKS
Revamped & Amped Up
</b>
:yes:


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Hey, Jmonty. I worked out the with NBA.COM regarding live feeds of the summer league. You can get it and if you have a fsat enough connection, it should work for you too...


----------



## DocBakk (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm watching the Knicks vs. the Celtics right now and Lampe is looking better than what I thought he would. He's got pretty broad shoulders and he's able to get good spacing downlow and he's more agile than I would have thought too. He doesn't look too bad out there either (even though this is summer league comp). His 3-point shot looks good, it's not falling right now but it looks like it will. Vranes is getting some run too, he a project but not as far off as most 7'7" projects would be. Brandon Hunter from Ohio who's now with the Celtics has dunked on both of them REAL hard. Frank Williams isn't looking too bad for you guys but he can't handle Banks. No one can so far. Marcus Banks is going to be good for Boston He can distribute really well, especially once he loses his defender.


----------



## superknickfan (Jul 2, 2003)

picture looked at 100+ times

we have alot of guest fans

sign up people

root the knicks on


----------

